# Cheap ferry via CC



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Just got CC mag today and see that cheap ferry deal using DFDS booked through CC is £29 each way and also not restricted to Sunday out, Friday back. According to the CC deal you can now travel any day for £29 ew with the exception of some afternoon crossings. Caravans get the deal at £39 ew.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you go onto the CC website and try and book the prices are Very different. See my post "Are the CC taking the...." (dont know how to link to my post)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Eurotunnel with Tescos and sod the clubs.
Gerry


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

That is strange, as we got an outbound on 7th April @12.00, and an inbound on 6th May @10.01, for £48 return through the CC. 8O 

Regards,

Jock.


----------

